# Reflections



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

LIFE'S REFLECTIONS

1. I'm not into working out. My philosophy is no pain, no pain. 

2. I'm in shape. Round is a shape. 

3. I've always wanted to be somebody, but I should have been more
specific. 

4. Ever notice when you blow in a dog's face he gets mad at you, but
when you take him in a car he sticks his head out the window? 

5. Ever notice that anyone driving slower than you is an idiot, but
anyone going faster is a maniac? 

6. You have to stay in shape. My mother started walking five miles a
day when she was 60. She's 97 now and we have no idea where she is. 

7. I have six locks on my door, all in a row. When I go out, I lock
every other one. I figure no matter how long somebody stands there
picking the locks, they are always locking three of them. 

8. They show you how detergents take out bloodstains. I think if
you've got a T-shirt with bloodstains all over it, maybe your laundry
isn't your biggest problem. 

9. Ask people why they have deer heads on their walls and they tell
you it's because they're such beautiful animals. I think my wife is
beautiful, but I only have photographs of her on the wall.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

I like that robmd, i s'pect you would like the tale of how to give your dog a pill, versus how to give your cat a pill, it is extemely funny, and if i can find a copy will post it, :roll:


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Raine!


----------



## 92150 (May 1, 2005)

RAINE said:


> I like that robmd, i s'pect you would like the tale of how to give your dog a pill, versus how to give your cat a pill, it is extemely funny, and if i can find a copy will post it, :roll:


Is this the one
http://www.ahajokes.com/ani051.html


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: lollolololol Yes, very similar.......................How to give a dog a pill...................





......................................
wait for it, pop it in a piece of ham and give to dog. :roll:


----------

